# Advice on new boot after major disappointment



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Dual boa or speed lace systems let you tighten the upper and lower boot independently.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good place to start first is here,...

Wiredsports Boot Fitting Thread

That thread can help you Figure out your _actual,_ proper boot size and then you'll need to try on as many pair as you can. (...I understand your choices are limited, but maybe find a site with free shipping & a very liberal return policy?) :dunno:


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Beside siZe and lacing system, any recommended brands? Models? Flex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

For example will burton ion be a good choice or cause it's stiff it will ruin my day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> For example will burton ion be a good choice or cause it's stiff it will ruin my day?


Very generally speaking, you probably want something more forgiving and softer than the Ion if you're a '10 days a year' rider, if you like powder etc.

That said, fit is far and away the most important for a boot. Nothing else matters if the boot is the wrong size.
If you got a selection of boots that fit then look for something mid-flexing with separate upper/lower zones. Lacing system is purely personal preference.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

What would be a recommended boot from burton, something that is not for beginners but not stiff ass ion (with a reasonable price) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> What would be a recommended boot from burton, something that is not for beginners but not stiff ass ion (with a reasonable price)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really anything other than the Driver X, Ion, Photon and Tourist (splitboard specific boot) should work just fine.
Ruler, Moto and Imperial are all popular models for good reasons.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Btw, we have a dealer of 32s here, he says it's one of the best/most comfortable boots in the industry, would you agree? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Everyone has their favorite boots. Some companies have reputations for various things (comfort, shell size, etc) but really the boot comes down to the individual. I've used Burton, 32, and now K2. The K2 Maysis is my current go-to and will likely remain as such unless/until I find a boot that fits me better.

In the case of you and your pair of K2s; it sounds like your boots are just too big. That's not to say that this specific boot might also not be for you, but that's impossible to tell when you're in the wrong size in the first place. Your best bet is to hike it to a shop and try on as many pairs as you can. Find the correct size (it will be smaller than you think, I promise) and then try everything on. You want them to be a tad uncomfortable at first. They will pack out over a couple of days and you can also get them heat fitted. DO NOT sit there and tell yourself that the boot is just a bit too uncomfortable for you because that probably means you're finally in the right size.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> Everyone has their favorite boots. Some companies have reputations for various things (comfort, shell size, etc) but really the boot comes down to the individual. I've used Burton, 32, and now K2. The K2 Maysis is my current go-to and will likely remain as such unless/until I find a boot that fits me better.
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of you and your pair of K2s; it sounds like your boots are just too big. That's not to say that this specific boot might also not be for you, but that's impossible to tell when you're in the wrong size in the first place. Your best bet is to hike it to a shop and try on as many pairs as you can. Find the correct size (it will be smaller than you think, I promise) and then try everything on. You want them to be a tad uncomfortable at first. They will pack out over a couple of days and you can also get them heat fitted. DO NOT sit there and tell yourself that the boot is just a bit too uncomfortable for you because that probably means you're finally in the right size.




You are probably right about my k2, I took a size smaller at first and it was too tight for me so I went back to the shop and replaced it for a 43 which I usually am an Nike and other sneakers and running shoes. 
That was a mistake !  

I actually looked at maysis as an option I read somewhere that each boa of the double boa is not fully independent, is that true? And is the heel held good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> You are probably right about my k2, I took a size smaller at first and it was too tight for me so I went back to the shop and replaced it for a 43 which I usually am an Nike and other sneakers and running shoes.
> That was a mistake !


Read the Wiredsport thread that chomps linked to and measure you foot. That will tell you all you need to know about boot sizing.



yoav said:


> I actually looked at maysis as an option I read somewhere that each boa of the double boa is not fully independent, is that true? And is the heel held good?


Doesn't matter if the boot does not fit (size or shape of your foot), so do not worry about this stuff.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> I actually looked at maysis as an option I read somewhere that each boa of the double boa is not fully independent, is that true? And is the heel held good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Maysis is a bit different than other double boas in that instead of each boa regulating tightness in the upper and lower region, it has one that tightens the entire boot and the second one tightens the Conda system which is a plastic piece that pushes your foot back in to your boot. I love them myself and have no heel hold issue but again, each person is gonna have a different boot that works best for them. It could be the tip top of the line or it could be burton Motos.. just takes trying. Think magic wands in the world of harry potter.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Hopefully my swollen sprained ankle will heal soon before prices rise again so I can go ahead with the plan... Thanks for all your help guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dual zone is the only way to go. Boa is my favorite. I use flow talon. If you habe a 32 dealer there go try them, they make a good line of boots. The binary or tm2(there is a tm3 coming too) would be the ones to look at.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

What about pressure points? Do you get when the boa tension moves to one end of the boot?
Most double boa I read works the following, one for the "laces" and one for the heel. Then I am afraid I will still have pressure points while the borton concord each boa is for a section of the "laces" like button quick system... 
What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterd (Apr 20, 2016)

You have to try the boots tbh.

I used to use dc judges - where the boa was bottom and top. I really cranked down the boa to get a good fit and minimize heel lift.

I then tried some burton stash hunter (Japanese version of the AMB) - even with J-bars etc - I would always get a bit of heel lift. with speed lace - you can't dial out it as tight as boa i find. Also it turns out i have fairly skinny ankles - and fat calves (in size 7 mens boots) - so no matter how tight I did the stash hunter up - there was always a bit of heel lift. These were very comfy - but i could never stop the heel lift completely.

Recently - i tried on some ride lasso - which is double boa but with one dial that pulls in towards the ankle, and the other just like your single boa. I had some reservations - but it has worked well for me. Once my ankle is locked in - I find I don't have to dial it in so much - so my fore foot and calves don't aren't too squashed. It has worked for me - but I'm sure not for everyone. As some would prefer the fore foot to be even looser.

I think K2 Maysis + comes with some additional adjustablity to make it less pressure on the front foot etc - if you get a chance try them out I guess? Or go for those triple boa ....

Your best bet is try them out if you get a chance.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

The maysis and lasso are both good options cause I have a dealer here in Israel(with reasonable price too) I will try them all out, though trying it out only means try it in the store and not on the mountain...also burton photon is an option might be a bit too stiff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> The maysis and lasso are both good options cause I have a dealer here in Israel(with reasonable price too) I will try them all out, though trying it out only means try it in the store and not on the mountain...also burton photon is an option might be a bit too stiff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's the crap shoot with any boot. You can't really "try" them without buying. There can always be surprises, but trying them on in store and walking around in them can give a decent idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

There's got to be a solution for this... Rent-a-boot.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yoav said:


> I took a size smaller at first and it was too tight for me so I went back to the shop and replaced it for a 43 which I usually am an Nike and other sneakers and running shoes.


Hi Yoav,

This happens a lot and is probably the most common mistake in boot buying. You are not alone . Before you consider brand or model I would highly suggest that you get a barefoot measurement for both feet (length and width). If you post those here we will be happy to get you on the right track and will hopefully avoid more frustration, discomfort and expense.

STOKED!


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Here is it 
Left foot:
L 26.5cm (10.43 inch)
W 10.6cm (4.17 inch)
Right foot:
L 26.3 (10.3 i)
W 10.7 (4.21 i)

(Never felt more exposed 

Thank you!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

FWIW, if you're looking Burton... def check out the Almighty as one of your options too.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yoav said:


> Here is it
> Left foot:
> L 26.5cm (10.43 inch)
> W 10.6cm (4.17 inch)
> ...


Hi Yoav,

So, as you now know, you had moved from the correct (length) boots size (Mondo 26.5 or 8.5 or 41) up to a size that was too long (Mondo 27.5 or 9.5 or 43). This may, in part, have been due to your foot width which at 10.6/10.7 is a EE width which requires a wide boot. Please post up some pics of your measurements (now you can feel really exposed ) and we will confirm all of this.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> FWIW, if you're looking Burton... def check out the Almighty as one of your options too.




Isn't it for freestyle? Is it too soft?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Will post image once I can. 41? Really? I felt pain wearing 43 at the store...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry, first set of measurements were not correct I guess, here are the photos of my feet, enjoy guys 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Just took a look in the pics seems like 5mm difference doesn't look reasonable. Will check again once I can, in the mean time took a look in my boot and its 43.5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

My apologies,

I thought you had the instructions from the earlier threads.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> My apologies,
> 
> I thought you had the instructions from the earlier threads.
> 
> ...




Ok,
Dimensions taken as instructed in cm are:
Length 27 and 27.5 cm 
Width 9.5 and 9.9 cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yoav said:


> Ok,
> Dimensions taken as instructed in cm are:
> Length 27 and 27.5 cm
> Width 9.5 and 9.9 cm


Hi Yoav,

I think you may have an error in your widths based on your images above. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.

STOKED!

Please post measurement images as well.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

yoav said:


> What about pressure points? Do you get when the boa tension moves to one end of the boot?
> Most double boa I read works the following, one for the "laces" and one for the heel. Then I am afraid I will still have pressure points while the borton concord each boa is for a section of the "laces" like button quick system...
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


That's one thing I did not like about my boas, rode some DC TRice boots and I found it was super hard to get that just right feeling. Often after first getting my boots and walking to the lifts or after the first run I'd have to tighten them up a little. It is so easy to over crank as well, and since the cable has no give what so ever I would get pretty bad foot cramps. When you do get that sweet spot tho they are great. Ended up riding the bottom section over loose and then cranking up the top section.

I prefer laces or speed laces because of the natural stretch. I find it easier to get that loose but snug feeling on the lower half and tightening up the uppers. And then with traditional laces you have far more control of tightening or loosening certain zones on your boot.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

easiest thing is to go to a good boot fitter. find a shop that sells ski boots and snowboard boots. the best boot fitters usually are people who fit skiers. Sorry had to say it, but its true.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here it is, sorry for the delay, fresh photos 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for those extra images. Your length is a low Mondo 275 (9.5). Your width is now measuring at a normal D. Please remeasure if you thing that your foot may be overlapping the unevenness in that wall. I am unable to tell from the images.

STOKED!


----------

